
Intel’s 64-bit Itanium CPUs are finally dead - jjuhl
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/05/intel-itanium-kittson-cpu-dead/
======
drewg123
Hurray!

I don't usually enjoy seeing a technology die, but I'll make an exception in
this case. Intel's forcing of Itanium down the throats of HP and SGI pretty
much killed off a lot of diversity in the higher-end RISC CPU marketplace. HP
killed Alpha and PA-RISC, SGI killed MIPS, etc, in favor of Itanium. Being a
huge DEC Alpha fan, I still resent the Itanium for its part in killing Alpha &
am very happy to see it die.

